# Just scored new Geophagus!!!



## Ponera (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a tank I am growing up!! I plan on upgrading to a 75 gallon as soon as the need arises, but for now I have a female bandit _Guianacara sp._, a male _Polypterus senegalus _ and I just got some very pretty juvenile _Geophagus senegalensis_ for only 17 dollars for the pair!!

Super excited to see how things turn out, I recently rid myself of two african cichlids that I got for free so that I could move into South Americans, which have similar needs to my prized bichir.

 Pictures as soon as I can! Any experience with these species would be nice to hear. I did lots of research beforehand so I think I am well prepared to grow these guys up in my 33 gallon (all are less than half grown) and then move em to a pretty and big tank!!!


----------



## Ponera (Mar 30, 2012)

I mean Geophagus surinamensis

lol


----------



## Ponera (Mar 30, 2012)

What does it mean if they are chasing each other around? I assume that might have something to do with sex, yes?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Usually, either that or territory. If they're still juveniles, the chasing is probably to establish dominance and territory.


----------



## Ponera (Mar 30, 2012)

So I've rearranged my tank three times. The same geophagus keeps chasing down the other one, I have no idea why. What can be done about this?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Aside from removing the agressor, probably not much. And even if you remove the agressive one, another will most likely take its place. It's what they do. Just provide plenty of hiding spaces, and keep an eye on them. A peck here and a chase there is nothing to worry about; it happens all the time. Just make sure that things don't go everboard and you should be ok.


----------



## Ponera (Mar 30, 2012)

He already tore a fin on the passive one, it's annoying. I think they are being split nicely by the Guianacara now, so that's good. We'll see what happens.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Half grown? Are they 5" ? Even juvies a 33 gallon IMO is too small. I'd get on top of that upgrade soon  Geo's NEED space, not to mention there's 2 other fish in the situation.


----------



## Ponera (Mar 30, 2012)

They are actually pretty small, like 2.5 inches or maybe 3. Pretty small yet. The Guianacara is full grown but hides all day in a shell, the Bichir is half grown though.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Unless you bought them from a dependable online Cichlid dealer, you likely don't have true surinamensis. The aggressive attitude makes me wonder if you didn't get some Red Head Tapajos, though many others will also be picky if there's only two of them; they prefer groups. A picture would be a good idea, might be able to narrow down what it really is. The name "Surinamensis" has been applied commercially to all the true Geos for decades, and unless you get them through a very knowledgeable source, you really can't be sure of what they are.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

With the above said about true Surm lines, if you got them at Petco or something I usually see that label given for red humps, sometimes jupari. I'd be amazed if they were redheads though. They seem to be common in LFS in Europe but have only seen them once ever in a lfs stateside. Yeah get some pics.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Chromedome is right. "Surinamensis" is a trade name given to just about every species of Geophagus. There is no legal export of fish from Suriname so the true Geophagus surinamensis is extremely rare in the hobby.

Over the years I have purchased Geophagus dicrozoster, Geophagus altifrons, Geophagus abalios, and most recently Red Head Tapajos all labeled as Surinamensis.

I do think you will want a bigger tank for them eventually. Something along the lines of a 75 gallon.

Andy


----------



## Ponera (Mar 30, 2012)

They are definitely altifrons; the dealer I got them from is pretty awesome actually, a locally owned fish store that is a wealth of knowledge. They also look things up right in front of you if they don't know the answer. While he seems certain they are surinamensis, they look exactly like altifrons so that's what I think they are. I plan on getting a 90+ gallon, probably like a 200 gallon or something, as my goal is 6 altifrons and 2 bichirs at least. As for now they are really tiny still, so I'm growing them and the bichir out in this tank.

Last night I removed the aggressor for about 6 hours and rearranged the tank, adding him back in when it was still dark. The guianacara is being very territorial, but doesn't nip or anything just chases them out of range of his conch shell. The two geophagus seem to have relaxed.


----------

